# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  Izmantot RS 422 to USB konvertoru RS232 signaalam.

## Maverick

Ir pa rokai  RS422 to usb adapteris ar TX+ TX-  / RX+  RX-  piniem.

Ir ierīce ar parasto 232 , vai var to var izmantot saslēdzot   TX- un RX- pie GND un TX+ , RX+ , pie TX un RX ?

----------


## JDat

Nevar. RS422 pārejai bufermikrene nodegs.

----------

